# Best Desert Camping spots



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

We are looking at going camping and looking for some good spots with not that many people that are clean and close to a beach area would be grea,t but any spots you may know of.


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey longgoodbye,

It's been a few weeks since you posted this. I'm just interesting in knowing if you've discovered any camping spots for yourself since then.

I've decided to head out to Fujairah next week, after buying some camping gear, and I'm not sure exactly where to go.

I've read that Dibba has some nice beaches, but they're probably a bit crowded. I may head towards the east coast of Fujairah and find a good spot near one of the small towns there. I think there's also UAE's oldest mosque, and some other cool places to see in that area.

Please lemme know if you've had any good experiences after your last post.


----------

